
Telegram Messaging App Scraps Plans for Public Coin Offering - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/telegram-messaging-app-scraps-plans-for-public-coin-offering-1525281933
======
inthewoods
I'm really curious about one thing: what do they need or plan to do with over
a $1 billion?

